# barchart.com??



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been using this site barchart.com to analyze stocks. Anyone else use it or have any opinions about it?

I've also been using the 50 day and 200 day simple moving averages to analyze stocks. Does anyone else use this and what are your opinions on it as a technical analysis tool. It seems to be extremely accurate as in when the 50 crosses the 200 going up or going down the stocks react accordingly.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I do watch the MA'a although tend to be too impatient to be in the desired trend before trading. 

I do use barchart as part of my analysis. Sorry I can't really add any more value to your post.


----------

